# 93-94 SE and SE-R front bumper cover



## sunnysentra (Jul 24, 2002)

Guys,

Can you obtain these bumper covers new or can you get aftermarket that looks like this bumper cover? I have a stillen cover over and I don't like this thing anymore. I want a change to a more OEM or something that appears to look like the 93-94 airdam type. 


Chris 92 classic


----------



## konfuzion3 (Sep 17, 2004)

You can try contacting Nissan, search the phone book for oem body parts distributors, or your local wrecking yard.


----------



## b13pnoysentra (Mar 30, 2005)

I used to have a 94 SE-R bumper cover, but when I had to car repaired, they gave me the smaller one, so I attached a 91 mazda 626 lip to it.


----------



## knock_it_off_hudson (Apr 30, 2004)

This is a little OT but with these bumper covers becoming rarer and out of production(?) couldn't an aftermarket company like Stillen reproduce them or make a reasonably similar looking knock-off? It sucks that people like b13pnoysentra have their bumpers replaced by the 91-92 ones instead of one that the car came with. Are there any legal issues involved? I get the feeling a stock style airdam would be a lot more popular than the stuff currently available(except for maybe the $unny bumper).

BTW, I think the Xenon bumper looks closer to stock 93-94 than the Stillen.


----------



## konfuzion3 (Sep 17, 2004)

Stillen won't do it because they're out of date and there isn't a big enough demand for them to make a new front facia.


----------



## dumped200sx (Jan 12, 2005)

*93-94 se-r front bumper*

i have a 93 SE front bumper (black in color) if anyone is interested. it is same as the 93-94 se-r. needs minor repair which i will do before i sell the bumper, if someone is interested in it. please email me if interested. my email is [email protected]


----------



## b13pnoysentra (Mar 30, 2005)

dumped200sx said:


> i have a 93 SE front bumper (black in color) if anyone is interested. it is same as the 93-94 se-r. needs minor repair which i will do before i sell the bumper, if someone is interested in it. please email me if interested. my email is [email protected]


how much shipped to area code 95355


----------



## dumped200sx (Jan 12, 2005)

*93-94 se/se-r bumper shipping.*



b13pnoysentra said:


> how much shipped to area code 95355



lemme get back ot you on the shipping. shipping will prolly be more than you're willing to pay but ill see what i can do. i'd like 75.00 for the bumper and i'll even repair any imperfections in the bumper and put it in primer for you. talk to you soon.

matt


----------



## dumped200sx (Jan 12, 2005)

dumped200sx said:


> lemme get back ot you on the shipping. shipping will prolly be more than you're willing to pay but ill see what i can do. i'd like 75.00 for the bumper and i'll even repair any imperfections in the bumper and put it in primer for you. talk to you soon.
> 
> matt



75.00 for the bumper
75.00 shipping UPS ground
150.00 total

let me know thanks
matt


----------



## b13pnoysentra (Mar 30, 2005)

dumped200sx said:


> 75.00 for the bumper
> 75.00 shipping UPS ground
> 150.00 total
> 
> ...


thats about the same price as a brand new one

Description Qty MSRP Price Your Price Core Price Total Cost 
Collision Catalog - 1994 - Nissan - Sentra 
Front bumper, Bumper and components, Cover, W/air dam
$179.28 discount: $155.98 
Total: $155.98 

Are you willing to lower the price?


----------



## dumped200sx (Jan 12, 2005)

b13pnoysentra said:


> thats about the same price as a brand new one
> 
> Description Qty MSRP Price Your Price Core Price Total Cost
> Collision Catalog - 1994 - Nissan - Sentra
> ...



then i suggest find a used one close-by or by the new one you showed me.
take care

matt


----------



## b13pnoysentra (Mar 30, 2005)

dumped200sx said:


> then i suggest find a used one close-by or by the new one you showed me.
> take care
> 
> matt


thanks for the offer, i wish i lived closer


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

Work comp is spitting out a price of $125 for the 93 se-r bumper. But seeing as you're in CA, kinda doesn't help. 


......but it would be straight from NISSAN.


----------



## b13pnoysentra (Mar 30, 2005)

Slayer2003 said:


> Work comp is spitting out a price of $125 for the 93 se-r bumper. But seeing as you're in CA, kinda doesn't help.
> 
> 
> ......but it would be straight from NISSAN.


what is work comp?


----------



## Slayer2003 (Jun 4, 2003)

.........I work the parts counter at a dealership. :fluffy:


----------

